# What do you want....



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to put an open invitation out there to all members and visitors to share your ideas on what you would like to see for *new pen designs ( Metal parts )* or any product,item or gadget that would make live easier. 

I will put the money and time behind it to develop the products and then make it available to all and it will be MADE IN THE USA and no middle man will be involved. Manufacturing will be done on my Swiss CNC at the Alpharetta, GA location. 

This offer is also for individuals and companies who would like to have a custom/exclusive design that will only available to them. They will have all the rights to that design. There will be minimum quantity requirements and conditions. 

Remember not all ideas will become products but please feel free to post here,phone or pm me with your ideas and suggestions.


If you want to send a drawing of a concept or an idea please send an email to idea@lazerlinez.com


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to see an affordable convertible kit available.  Easy on the 'bling' and still pleasing to the eye.

Now I know made in the USA and affordable don't really go hand-in-hand...but I can dream.




Scott (bling covers up a lot of mistakes though) B


----------



## warthog (Jan 17, 2012)

Let me start this thing out by saying that I think your products are great. I just wish I could afford to do more of them. I would like to see something with a "Fishermans" motiff on it...something to do with fishing. You have hunting down pretty good. Or you could do something that has either turkey tracks or deer tracks on them. Make black barrels and have the tracks in either bright red or orange. Or you could do a white barrel and have the MIA/POW emblem in black on it. You could take this one step further by putting the Viet Nam service medal on one side and the MIA/POW emblem on the other side. I kind of think that any of these would sell.

I also think that "Made in the USA" and the word "affordable" can go hand in hand.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 17, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Now I know made in the USA and affordable don't really go hand-in-hand...but I can dream.


 

*That is about to change, the Made in the USA kits that will be available from me would be priced in the mid $20 to low $30 for two piece kits and $15 - mid $20 for the single Barrel kits. *
** 
*The new kits will available retailers who can buy at wholesale price.*

My goal is to have 10 new kits by the end of the year. All made in the USA. I have and are still busy to streamline the process to make it very competitive with the other kits available. 
All refills, nibs, and mechanisms will be Schmidt or Bock in Germany - nibs


----------



## hewunch (Jan 17, 2012)

Clips for kitless pens. Specifically gold (Preferably TN) clips. I would love one that is shaped like this. 

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/images/P/clipsilver.jpg


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jan 17, 2012)

I really look forward to having so many new styles to choose from and made in USA to boot! 

Since you are planning to make so many new styles, I would like to see a more slender fountain pen/rollerball. Slimmer than Jr Gents and Barons. Perhaps the diameter of CSUSA's Americana (or thereabouts). There seems to be very little selection in that size. I don't know if it's because there generally isn't enough interest or because people just don't like the currently available choices. I would think since many people (especially women) prefer the size of a slimline or streamline, perhaps a smaller diameter rollerball/fountain would appeal more to them than the Baron, Sedona and Jr. Gent sized pens.

(And preferably no pens that you have to cut tenons on or leave part of the brass tube exposed)


----------



## soligen (Jan 17, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Clips for kitless pens. Specifically gold (Preferably TN) clips. I would love one that is shaped like this.
> 
> http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/images/P/clipsilver.jpg


 
Ditto - clips in several designs would be nice.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Constant,
I'd like to see a dedicated and as slim as possible *click* *pencil *with the *Schmidt* 2006 or 2007 *pencil mechanism*.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm been hoping for a soccer themed inlay kit for quite a while. No one has one as of yet. You'd corner the market!


----------



## SteveG (Jan 17, 2012)

I request a selection of clips that are well suited for "hidden clip" mounting configuration. Also these same style clips to be mounted so the ring will show, with a selection of finish diameters offered. High end plating. I am looking forward to all that will be forthcoming!  I believe our trade (or hobby or profession or obsession) is about to take a major leap forward. Thanks too many!
Steve


----------



## tokyotank (Jan 17, 2012)

*Ideas*

How about  the big auto maker logos ie: Chevy, Ford , Dodge , BOP ( Buick, Olds Pontiac)anything car related. Here in California cars shows are year round and people are running tops down almost year round. A fellow could get into the car shows and sell some pens in between craft shows.


----------



## tokyotank (Jan 17, 2012)

Also and I'm not sure about Trademark legalities and all but what about a full complement of NBA, MLB, NHL, NFL, and I know you have a few but maybe all of the state flags. Just a thought. Thanks again


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 17, 2012)

Constant,

I would like to see more "postable (threaded) cap" pen kits, in ballpoint, rollerball and fountain pens.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 17, 2012)

On the single barrel pens, I prefer finial twist over the Wall Street/Sierra style. 
 That is, providing that your going to produce  twist pens.


----------



## tokyotank (Jan 17, 2012)

How about an elegant sierra cap with a capacitive stylus tip


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 17, 2012)

Penl8the said:


> Constant,
> 
> I would like to see more "postable (threaded) cap" pen kits, in ballpoint, roller ball and fountain pens.


 
The first kit will be a postable kit and there will be an option for a non postable. Fountain, Roller ball Parker style refill and a Pencil.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 17, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> On the single barrel pens, I prefer finial twist over the Wall Street/Sierra style.
> That is, providing that your going to produce twist pens.


 
The single barrel kit will have a Finial twist mechanism from Schmidt and it will be available in a pencil and pen kit. They will look identical and the pencil and refill will be interchangeable. Good improvement for the pen pencil sets.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 17, 2012)

tokyotank said:


> How about an elegant sierra cap with a capacitive stylus tip


 
There will also be a single barrel kit with a stylus as part of the pen.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Constant - No need for you to spend money on this. It's a perfect use for the free Market Research forum. I've moved your thread there, and I'll refund your thread purchase credit.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Logos*



tokyotank said:


> How about  the big auto maker logos ie: Chevy, Ford , Dodge , BOP ( Buick, Olds Pontiac)anything car related. .....




The likely hood that Constant or any pen manufacturer to create a pen with a logo from the Automakers or Professional team, heck even companies like McDonalds & Google is going to be slim to none.  Mostly because these companies guard the right to use their logo with lock and key.  Granted Constant may ask for the right to use their logo, however he would have to pay big $$$ for the right to use the logo then a royality fee for each kit he sold.  Which would make these kits exceptionally high.  

Now, here is a solution if you want to make Chevy pens.  Considering how Constant mentioned he would be willing to create a custom pen specifically for a client there could be a loophole around the legality issues.  Should he market to a dealership to sell the dealership hand made pens with the Chevy logo for instance and obtain permission for the Dealer or someone high in the dealership chain to give permission to use the logo for that specific usage, then yes he Constant can legally create the pen however it would have to be specifically used for the dealership.  

Of course double check with your local laws however here in Maine that is how I am able to produce logos for large Corporations.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll second the want for clips that can be used for closed end/hidden clip designs, and I do really like that rolling clip that was posted.

Another thing I think could open up "kitless" work (but I'm aware of you making a "kit" for doing it making it not "kitless" anymore) would be a set of threaded components that could be entirely sunk into the hollowed out wood of the cap so when threaded together, the cap wood and body wood meet together with no centerband. If you could make that, and then sell the threaded set, and separately sell rollerball and fountain nibs that would thread into the internals of the body, it would make a very versatile component set that would allow nearly limitless pen variations, as the final dimensions of the pen would be open to interpretation...


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jan 17, 2012)

I am with the thinner foutain pens. The thinnest "quality" pen that I know of is the Electra, which has a lot of bling and could still be thinner. I would like the option of not having to convince my female customers that the Electra is actually a good choice! :biggrin: So, a slimer fountain pen/rollerball with good plating options, and maybe both bling and non-bling. Thats my 2 cents! Thanks for asking, and I can't wait to see what you come out with!

Sincerely,
David


----------



## isustrik (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like a more modern razor kit, like the Gillette Fusion or Schick Extreme. Perhaps a kit for a ladies razor as well.


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 17, 2012)

First allow me to offer my appreciation and kudos for your fine kits. Esspecially the USMC emblem.

I would be prepared to assist you in the developement of a Naval Aviators wings pen inlay kit. Similar to your aviator wings, yet using Naval Aviator wings. I for one would sell them by the dozens, as I'm sure many others would as well.


----------



## OOPS (Jan 18, 2012)

One of the most frustrating things I see reported over and over is the failure of click mechanisms to work reliably and have a longevity that compliments the rest of the pen.  I wrote Richard Greenwald and learned that high-end click mechanisms exist, but need to be threaded into the pen, which to me is trading one problem for another!  If there was any way you could design a press-in carrier so that we could easily substitute the stock mechanism for an upgraded mechanism, it would be met enthusiastically.  

Others have commented on the slimmer pens.  I really like the feel of the Woodcraft Retro, as its drilled with a 9 mm bit.  While most cannot appreciate the style of the pen, the writing comfort is impressive.  

I hear two frequent complaints about the Wall St. 2/ Sierra style of pen.  People have problems holding the nib end, either to write or when twisting the pen.  The nib end is so smooth that you can't get a good grip, or so many say.  (apparently the Virage is an attempt to rectify this, but I am not sure its sufficient.)  I prefer finial twist pens too.  But I am wondering if a Wall St. 2/Sierra could be made with several fine horizontal rings along the nib end to improve the grip-ability of the pen?  

I noticed that you have received many good suggestions.  Now you have my 2 cents too.  Let me know when you need more ideas!  Thanks for the opportunity to share.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 18, 2012)

isustrik said:


> I would like a more modern razor kit, like the Gillette Fusion or Schick Extreme. Perhaps a kit for a ladies razor as well.


 

These would be more complicated than just turning on a CNC and quite of processes are involved making those.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 18, 2012)

HoratioHornblower said:


> I am with the thinner foutain pens. The thinnest "quality" pen that I know of is the Electra, which has a lot of bling and could still be thinner. I would like the option of not having to convince my female customers that the Electra is actually a good choice! :biggrin: So, a slimer fountain pen/rollerball with good plating options, and maybe both bling and non-bling. Thats my 2 cents! Thanks for asking, and I can't wait to see what you come out with!
> 
> Sincerely,
> David


 
To do the thinner pens up to a point is fine but the cost of making versus the selling price is important to make it as a made in the USA kit.
Slimline pen parts gets made on a different type of machine that has 6 or more heads that move/rotate to different stations with cutters,drills or burnishing heads. They can make a finished part in a 2 - 4 sec all day long.


----------



## mokol (Jan 18, 2012)

i would like  a good reliable CLICK pen


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Click*

I join the crowd that would like a reliable click pen kit.  I think it's ironic that I can get 50 cent promotional pens with clickers that work reliably for as long as the pen lasts with thousands or tens of thousands of clicks (sometimes I play with them just to see if I can break them) while we pay dollars and dollars for click kits where the clicker works for 5 clicks, 5 minutes or 5 miles down the road, whichever comes first.


----------



## parawood (Jan 18, 2012)

I would also like to see an improved click pen. I would also like to see a motorcycle theme be developed. I feel they would sell well.

Karl


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a couple of ideas and will get drawings to you for quotes. just some stuff i want to do on my own.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 18, 2012)

A slender, light fountain pen would be great. I know that sounds like a kitless pen, but there should be some way to cut down on the metal to reduce the weight.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm like every one else, I'd like a good quality click pencil, one that matched a Fountain pen or even a Roller Ball would be wonderful. To really twist your head the pen should post,, and still look like the pencil. 

Sorry Constant, but you know I just want the world, and I want it last week :biggrin:


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 18, 2012)

i wouldn't mind seeing a lazer cut piece with some metal accents in the arrangemtn and design.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jan 19, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> HoratioHornblower said:
> 
> 
> > I am with the thinner foutain pens. The thinnest "quality" pen that I know of is the Electra, which has a lot of bling and could still be thinner. I would like the option of not having to convince my female customers that the Electra is actually a good choice! :biggrin: So, a slimer fountain pen/rollerball with good plating options, and maybe both bling and non-bling. Thats my 2 cents! Thanks for asking, and I can't wait to see what you come out with!
> ...


 
Constant,
I definitely see your point. I think the main idea that I was heading for was a thinner fountain/ rollerball than the Electra, but not as slim as the slimline. I was thinking along the lines of the Streamline American over at Berea. A nice, quality kit in between. Anyway, that is what I was trying to say. Thanks for taking everyone's ideas!

Sincerely,
David


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for posting ideas, I am sure this way we can get to address some of the problems and have some great kits.
Please keep posting I am putting a list/summary of all the ideas together.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 22, 2012)

Any more ideas?


----------



## boxerman (Jan 22, 2012)

I would see some different style pen clips & center bands.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 22, 2012)

Like Ken said, I would also like to see a click pencil kit but with 3mm lead, but not be as bulky as the workshop pen kit.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 23, 2012)

I too would like to see a thinner fountain pen. Something that wouldn't weigh down a shirt pocket. Not silmline thin just a smaller tube than 3/8.
 Maybe a group of pens the same size but different styles so you could switch parts around.
 The other issue I have is people pulling the threads out of the caps. except for magnetic caps not sure of an easy solution to that.


----------



## BKelley (Jan 24, 2012)

Constance,

A kit a tad smaller in diameter than the Navigator in stainless steel or a super good plating that won't wear off.  Another thing I think would sell good would be clips with initials on them. 

Ben


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 24, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> The other issue I have is people pulling the threads out of the caps. except for magnetic caps not sure of an easy solution to that.


 
That is because the thread section and the ring are two pieces.
That problem is solved by doing a one piece part. It will not happened with the USA kits.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 24, 2012)

BKelley said:


> Constance,
> 
> A kit a tad smaller in diameter than the Navigator in stainless steel or a super good plating that won't wear off. Another thing I think would sell good would be clips with initials on them.
> 
> Ben


 
Clips are still a big issue and to make them is actually very costly but we will work on better ideas.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's what I'd like to see, and it only needs one extra piece:wink:

For those undecided customers that can't make up their mind if they want a postable or non postable pen. Simply unscrew the nonpostable finial to reveal the postable one !!! 
The nonpostable finial simply needs the 3 start threads inside it


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 24, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Here's what I'd like to see, and it only needs one extra piece:wink:
> 
> For those undecided customers that can't make up their mind if they want a postable or non postable pen. Simply unscrew the nonpostable finial to reveal the postable one !!!
> The nonpostable finial simply needs the 3 start threads inside it


 
Did you see that in by Book of ideas?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2012)

Constance, A nice Mid-high end pen to give the Jr. Series some compitition, with skippys extra piece makeing it booth postable and non postable. Also Make the fountain pen section avalible as an extra so some can be both but not all.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 24, 2012)

That is genius.




skiprat said:


> Here's what I'd like to see, and it only needs one extra piece:wink:
> 
> For those undecided customers that can't make up their mind if they want a postable or non postable pen. Simply unscrew the nonpostable finial to reveal the postable one !!!
> The nonpostable finial simply needs the 3 start threads inside it


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Convertable*



Constant Laubscher said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I'd like to see, and it only needs one extra piece:wink:
> ...


 I'd make that so that the only thing you'd need to do to go from Rollerball to FP is change the tip and remove the spring from the rollerball.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 24, 2012)

So would a combo of a postable or non-postable be better than one or the other?

Or should it be just available as an extra part at and additional cost.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jan 24, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> So would a combo of a postable or non-postable be better than one or the other?
> 
> Or should it be just available as an extra part at and additional cost.



I would guess the optional extra part would be the best choice if it can keep the price of the kit down slightly for those that wouldn't want it. I would just say make the kit postable and make the optional screw on part that converts it to non-postable. I dunno, just thinking out loud.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2012)

Just my opinion is to make the non postable part just that a part that we could buy as an extra, just as we could but the convertable nib as an extra.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Depends*



Constant Laubscher said:


> So would a combo of a postable or non-postable be better than one or the other?
> 
> Or should it be just available as an extra part at and additional cost.


 I think that depends on the size -- the small to mid-size (say jr Gent) I like postable but I think a bigger like say Jr Emperor I think posting makes them top heavy and uncomfortable.

Personally I would like just say Rollerball kits because they sell better.  Then have the separate nib section to convert to a fountain pen as a conversion kit.  I do that with jr. emperors and it makes it possible to offer both FP and Rollerball with a lot less tied up in inventory.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 25, 2012)

I would like to see a pen where there is a good amount of meat left on the barrel after finishing.  This would be to provide lots of room for more intricate cast blanks with embedded items.

Tom


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 25, 2012)

tjseagrove said:


> I would like to see a pen where there is a good amount of meat left on the barrel after finishing. This would be to provide lots of room for more intricate cast blanks with embedded items.
> 
> Tom


 
+1000


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 25, 2012)

tjseagrove said:


> I would like to see a pen where there is a good amount of meat left on the barrel after finishing. This would be to provide lots of room for more intricate cast blanks with embedded items.
> 
> Tom


 
That was one of the first things that was changed.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the Cigar pen but my customers think it is too thick, so a thinner design would be ideal!


----------



## hebertjo (Jan 27, 2012)

One thing that bugs me about all the kits out there is you cannot buy spare parts. I have had several people pull the threads out of the Jr. Gent style pens and had others dropped and damaged the components. I do not want to purchase a full kit just so I can get the 10 cent delrin threaded insert. 

Maybe there is a business cost justification for not selling parts but it sure would be nice!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 27, 2012)

Spare parts of all components is a great suggestion.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 27, 2012)

*problem....*



hebertjo said:


> One thing that bugs me about all the kits out there is you cannot buy spare parts. I have had several people pull the threads out of the Jr. Gent style pens and had others dropped and damaged the components. I do not want to purchase a full kit just so I can get the 10 cent delrin threaded insert.
> 
> Maybe there is a business cost justification for not selling parts but it sure would be nice!


The problem with trying to carry spare parts for most vendors is logistical - it is costly because there are so many parts to deal with there in little if any return on investment when/if you sell one and they take a lot of bin space.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 27, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Here's what I'd like to see, and it only needs one extra piece:wink:
> 
> For those undecided customers that can't make up their mind if they want a postable or non postable pen. Simply unscrew the nonpostable finial to reveal the postable one !!!
> The nonpostable finial simply needs the 3 start threads inside it



YES!


----------



## jeweler53 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am fairly new to this hobby (profession/trade/obsession/addiction) and feel that there is not enough choice in the "mid" size (Comfort), especially a rollerball or gel. 

I have also been making closed end pens (clipless) and the ladies like them for in a purse. The only exposed metal part is the tip. More color choices would be nice (especially gunmetal and black). I would like the tip to be less of a part of the design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I have been just throwing away the other parts of a slimline kit.


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 29, 2012)

what about a laser cut puzzle set, but with a new range of exotics? palm, ebony, etc. For a little extra cost, of course. Just something out of the ordinary that you usually supply.


----------



## asfm2005 (Feb 16, 2012)

An inlay of a mariners compass would be great! Or an old singer 221 sewing machine. My wife and alot of her freinds that quilt would go nuts over them! Another thing that would be nice is a click pencil kit that uses .9mm lead.


----------



## WillieD (Feb 17, 2012)

witz1976 said:


> tokyotank said:
> 
> 
> > How about  the big auto maker logos ie: Chevy, Ford , Dodge , BOP ( Buick, Olds Pontiac)anything car related. .....
> ...



I wonder what arrangement Hut has for the logos they produce? It could be worth investigating...


----------



## fjd (Mar 24, 2012)

i would like disabled serviceman pen clips and also clips for police fire


----------



## Johnny Rodriguez (Mar 26, 2012)

I am looking for 7mm Stylus ends caps and clips, would you know who sells these items.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 26, 2012)

I would love to see a skinny click pen, that is not made of gold! 
I would also like to see a rollerball/ fountain kit, similar to the jr gent 2. And under $20


----------



## OOPS (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember adding my two cents to this thread some time ago, and have been thinking about it ever since.  I am convinced that if a method could be designed to allow for a high quality click mechanism to be inserted into our current click pens, so that if the clicker is defective, it can be easily replaced, it would be one of the most outstanding improvements to our hobby.


----------



## jeweler53 (Mar 26, 2012)

*I like these ideas.*

How about a basic pen body with threaded cap. The the buyer (me) would then add: 

1. non-postable optional part 
2. Rollerball or gel nib and springs
3. fountain pen nib
4. choice of clip (or not at all)

I could make one basic pen and build it to any pen a customer would like. 
If the cap threads did not have any metal exposed that would be great. It could look "kitless". An extra "cap threaded part" could make the non-postable option very flexible. It could be matching wood or something to contrast.


----------



## sseamen (Mar 26, 2012)

*Logo pen*

I have an idea to get around some of the problems involved with logos, if it is mechanically feasible. 

I'm a retired Army Warrant Officer and anythinig with the Army Warrant Officer insignia (lovingly known as the squashed chcicken) sells to Warrant Officers. One of my COW (Crusty Old Warrant) buddies has a pen wilth a filial that has a domed plastic piece on the top, the dome tends to magnify anything put under it. Obviously, his pen has a squashed chicken under that dome.

I wonder if you could make a filial with the dome not yet atttached and allow the purchaser to print and place his own design under the dome. Perhaps the dome could be attached with a screw, or snap, ring or perhaps just CAd into place.

Even if you can't supply the components for the purchaser to assemble ,,,, could you assemble them with graphics supplied by the purchaser? 

In either case, you are not producing and supplying any logos or insignia.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 28, 2012)

I was the Avionics Tech that rode the first flight to insure my radios worked prefectly and I have missed it everyday since then. I am excited to see what could come from this.  Thanks SSeamen for the idea.  From an 8yr Army vet.


----------

